# Sound issues and Repos. problem in openSUSE-12.3



## kg11sgbg (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all,I have successfully Downloaded and Installed openSUSE-12.3(64-bit) onto my Desktop PC system.

Everything is running and functioning normally,except for two Problems:

1). Sound is not playing in normal *user* desktop(KDE-4 or LXDE or GNOME) but is playing well in ADMIN. (Root or su) user desktop.

    Why????

  Is there any way to play sound on normal *user* desktop?

My Motherboard is: BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M
 "alsa" is fully installed with updates.

Under Phonon - KDE Control Module:


 Built-in Audio Analog Stereo is represented in shadow form.Means passive

 But RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD4000 series] Digital Stereo(HDMI) is represented as normal without any shadow.Means active.

2). Added successfully repo list from community repos. through YAST settings.
But some repos(Webcam devices,LXDE repos,libdvdcss repos,Java Packages repos,Banshee repos.) failed to download and get added + activated.
How to successfully add + activate them ?

Please Help me Friends.

Bump!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 1, 2013)

No replies yet!!
I just can't turn on the sound at my normal user desktop of openSUSE-12.3

Please,Help Friends...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

Bump...????????


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 5, 2013)

As no one has replied yet,I request the Mods. to close this Thread.
Thanks everyone.

* Requesting to CLOSE THIS THREAD by System admins. + mods.*

I haven't got any answer yet,and I am not using  openSUSE-12.3,because of its sound issues...

Thanks TDF Friends.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2013)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hellknight (Apr 14, 2013)

Firstly, I don't think that people use openSuse on this forum anymore. Secondly, the official OpenSuse forum will help you a lot instead of us. If you had posted there, you would've got the answer within 30 minutes.


----------

